# General > General >  X Factor

## sharona

who,s goin to win

----------


## dragonfly

Simon!! he's getting the most out of it

----------


## unicorn

Robbie Williams in the afro Wig  ::  he is ace  ::

----------


## Kodiak

This bunch of Wannabe's are the worst bunch of no-hopers ever.  I do not think I will watch any more as tonight they gave me a Headache with all their off key sqawking.

----------


## unicorn

> This bunch of Wannabe's are the worst bunch of no-hopers ever. I do not think I will watch any more as tonight they gave me a Headache with all their off key sqawking.


 you should have turned it over then  ::

----------


## sharona

wot does she no about singing ?? come on

----------


## Kodiak

> you should have turned it over then


No that is not the way.  You watch and Listen then you can make a comment on how they performed.  If I had of switched over then any comment I made would have been invalid.

So I did listen and watch and my opinion was that there was not one of them that deserve to win.

----------


## sharona

i mean danni the judge

----------


## unicorn

When is Stevie Taylor going to audition? He would be ace.

----------


## chuckie

I realy hope Ollie wins, he is so good looking and sounds good.

----------


## sharona

i think that i should enter sound good

----------


## Mik.M.

WHY did they put those bloody annoying Irish kids through? Nothing to do with Louis Walsh. I hated them the first time they were on. ::

----------


## sharona

look how many irish there is wot is good

----------


## unicorn

Are they the ones with the bad hair?

----------


## sharona

they r annoying arn,t they

----------


## Kodiak

> wot does she no about singing ?? come on



Lets see now, what does Danni Minogue know about singing.

She has recorded 5 Studio Albums, 6 Compliation Albums, 28 Singles and 5 Video Albums.  She has had 12 Number one's in the UK Dance Charts.

So she does know something about singing, I am sure some people in the industry know more than her but she certainly has more than enough experience for the X-Factor.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Totally agree that the Irish kids are super-annoying! Bet Louis will really big them up cos they're Irish and boy-band-ish... gggrrrrr!

Personally, I'm rooting for the Welsh lass (not that I'm biased... although I am Welsh...)

----------


## sharona

Australian and annoying

----------


## sharona

i agree with the irish

----------


## tonkatojo

> WHY did they put those bloody annoying Irish kids through? Nothing to do with Louis Walsh. I hated them the first time they were on.


I totally agree, Louis is the culprit, a pair of Irish wolf hounds mating would get his vote, the man's an idiot.
As for that two,its a wind up surely ?.

----------


## twiglet

> look how many irish there is wot is good


Tsk, shocking grammar!!!

Seriously, there are quite a few contestants that are great this year and quite a few that sound like they are trying to howl at the moon (pick a note, any note, but make it one that exists).  

I sincerely hope that the Irish brothers get chucked out this coming round as I find them really annoying.  Their Mammy must love 'em though.

----------


## Leanne

First year that the over 25s are the strongest category!

Who said Olly, the guy with the hat, is fit? Does anyone think he looks like a cross between Jason Priestly and the gay guy out of clueless?

Olly



Christian out of Clueless



Jason Priestly

----------


## crayola

> Robbie Williams in the afro Wig  he is ace


I liked Danyl and Rachel but Hair Bear was good too.  :Grin:

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Does anyone else think Olly is just trying to rip off Will Young?? Or is it just me...?

----------


## sweetpea

> I realy hope Ollie wins, he is so good looking and sounds good.



Had my eye on him too :Smile:

----------


## wickscorrie

like the lad with the afro and the welsh lassie

----------


## honey

> WHY did they put those bloody annoying Irish kids through? Nothing to do with Louis Walsh. I hated them the first time they were on.


Did you hear Simon though "if i get the groups, they arent even getting on the plane"  :: 

I like Jamie Afro and Ollie. though, as always, we need to see them in the live shows...

----------


## Mik.M.

> Did you hear Simon though "if i get the groups, they arent even getting on the plane" 
> 
> I like Jamie Afro and Ollie. though, as always, we need to see them in the live shows...


 Would have watched Simon pushing them off the plane!

----------


## Mik.M.

Suprise suprise,Louis Walsh put the 2 Trolls through. Is it coz dey is Irish,mmmm let me think(or should dat be tink) about it.Thought this was meant to be a talent show not a no talent show. FIX. Bet the winner has already been decided just like Shane Ward a couple of years ago.

----------


## chuckie

I agree the 2 donuts should have been bunned, its a fix I think, but still want ollie to win, I hhope he gets through

----------


## elamanya

a paddy puts a paddy thru, a sand dancer puts a sand dancer thru, only thing is the sand dancer has a bit of talent

----------


## lynne duncan

agree that lads should be back home learning a bit more first,

----------


## Invisible

absolutely shocking!

----------


## Jimbo

Think Simon's got "the winner" in his group!!

----------


## miranda

I cannot believe that  Louis actually put the twins thru.... i think it must be to annoy simon , because its def not thier talent!!!!!
 Simon has allthe good singers this year.. :Smile:

----------


## Jester

Those two Mick's remind me of Podge and Rodge  ::

----------


## shazzap

They really get on my nerves.

----------


## Jester

> They really get on my nerves.


. . . and you ain't seen the last of them yet!  ::

----------


## Phill

Well this just sums up the current focus of the world today.

Global warming.
Afghanistan.
Iraq.
Nuclear issues in Iran.
Tensions in the Middle East.

And what are we bothered about....

................two balloons from Ireland!

But they are a waste of space though, gotta be jobs for the boys or just to wind Simon up.
My bet is, it is to wind Cowell up. Louis knows he ain't gonna win!

----------


## Jester

> Well this just sums up the current focus of the world today.
> 
> Global warming.
> Afghanistan.
> Iraq.
> Nuclear issues in Iran.
> Tensions in the Middle East.
> 
> And what are we bothered about....
> ...


Brilliant  ::

----------


## mrs_inkstack

Zig and Zag have more talent and are better looking  ::

----------


## Jester

I stand by the good looking and multi-talented Irish duo, Podge & Rodge.

----------


## fingalmacool

I for one have no idea what you are all talking about and i am very happy not to know, i am happy to say that for several years now i have not watched Big Brother,Strictly, and the cack that is X Factor :: 

Thankfully there is a tv in the kitchen ::

----------


## Leanne

Has everone overlooked the obvious!!??!! They are his new rent boys  :Wink:

----------


## ciderally

I missed it ...boo hoo

----------


## BINBOB

> Has everone overlooked the obvious!!??!! They are his new rent boys


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....surely not................... ::

----------


## crayola

A plea to the Mods, could you join this thread with the previous X Factor one? Thanks.




> I liked Danyl and Rachel but Hair Bear was good too.


I was pleased that all three went through. I thought the Over 25s and the Girls were much better than the Boys and streets ahead of the Groups.

Louis is gonna love winding up Simon with the Eraserhead twins. I look forward to it.  ::

----------


## Phill

> Has everone overlooked the obvious!!??!! They are his new rent boys



ooooOOOOOOoooooohhhhh

Where's the milk?



Ha ha!
Just what "could" be the sexual favours!!!

(the Mods are panicking now, debating with the legal team)

----------


## bettedaviseyes

louis is a big joke and makes the x factor look a big joke putting throw that pair of twins ::

----------


## Jester

Say what you want, but those 2 Irish spuds are generating unlimited free publicity for the show.
Job done, by Mr Walsh  ::

----------

